# New Theory on Deer Herd Problem



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Watched a show on Animal Planet yesterday about hunting for Bigfoot, and it came to me: it's not the coyotes or the hunters who are decimating the deer herd, it's the sasquatch. On the show they said that whitetail deer are a major part of the sasquatch diet. (They found a carcass with a broken leg. That's how they know...) Think we should start hunting sasquatch instead? (ha ha)


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

wish that was the case! i would leave beef jerkey out for bigfoot if he would leave the deer alone


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

in my 25+ years hunting deer,i have only seen 2 bigfoot...and niether were chasing deer


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

As the commercials on TV have shown: DON"T SCREW AROUND WITH BIGFOOT!


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

I have to agree, Bigfeet (?) seem to be getting more agressive. In all the years I have hunted I only ever saw one or two, now it seems everytime I go into the woods I see them..not just one or two but packs of them. I think it stems from a number of factors

1. people driving deer. this not only stirs up the bigfoots out of their favorite resting spots, but it provides for easy dinner when said hunters spray and pray and never find the deer.
2.Youth Gun season..alot of young hunters in the woods has been known to cause a frenzy among Bigfoot clans. causing them to be more likely to hunt in daylight hours.
3.poachers..This is a big one (no pun intended). Bigfoot is a very territorial creature and when strange people cross into their area it sends them into an eating frenzy like never seen before.
4.feeders, crossbows,foodplots, late corn removal,global warming, blinds and treestands..all of these play a small part in the thinning deer herd because apparently all of these conditions cause increased Bigfoot activitywhich result in bigfoot being very hungry. (I mean what else do you think Bigfoot does to pass the time? Most wooded areas do not have good reception for tvs)

In light of the above I think we need to cancel deer season for the next few years and only hunt Bigfoot. (I hear they taste like chicken, and besides imagine the steaks you can get off one leg quarter.)


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

There's definitely a squatch in these ohio woods:Banane02:


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

http://youtu.be/Eotb8Dc6CBA


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

The closest thing they ever came to finding or killing sasquatch was a Halloween costume and the guy put it in ice. Remember that? The whole world thought someone had actually found bigfoot lmao


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I've seen a few Sasquatchs shopping in the local Walmart. They seem to prefer spandex shorts and tank tops in the warmer months. They are down right scary looking.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Seaturd said:


> I've seen a few Sasquatchs shopping in the local Walmart. They seem to prefer spandex shorts and tank tops in the warmer months. They are down right scary looking.


there are alot accually, just google "people of wal-mart"


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I hunt with a few "squatch"...trust me their no threat to the deer herd! he..he

On another note...that show cracks me up. When their in the woods every sound made is from a squatch. And "BO BO"...well the name say's it all.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I know a guy who woke up next to a Sasquatch in college....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> there are alot accually, just google "people of wal-mart"


I love that website!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You have to buy a permit for that. Lal


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

mad-eye moody said:


> i know a guy who woke up next to a sasquatch in college....


LMFAO.... threre were definitely a few walking the campus!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Snook said:


> I hunt with a few "squatch"...trust me their no threat to the deer herd! he..he
> 
> On another note...that show cracks me up. When their in the woods every sound made is from a squatch. And "BO BO"...well the name say's it all.



Did you see the episode last year where they were in Alaska and found that kid that had supposedly almost been attacked by like 4 of them . The kid took them back to place where he saw them and told the supposed bigfoot hunters the story . That goofy kid acted like he had been sedated with horse tranquilizers and forced to say " I thougth I was going to die " . That is the funniest thing I have ever seen on TV and also the most pathetic . LOL !!!!!!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

No Joke. I really had an encounter with one while on stand in the WNF in southern Ohio 15 years ago. I heard noises that made the hair on my neck stand up during an evening hunt. Now I've heard jackrabbits squeal and the commotion of ***** fighting. I've jumped deer and had yotes run by, but this was sounds only something as big as a moose could make. The sticks and branches it broke during one of its runs was amazining. It spooked me pretty good and it knew I was there too and it didn't like it, so well before dark I got down and started my 3 mile hike back to my truck along my reflector/ribbon trail. I even left my stand behind to try and make it out before dark.

I pride myself with getting to really remote spots other hunters would normally stay away from. And because of this I may start an evening hunt at noon and trek for two to three hours just to reach the depths of the woods.

This day I knew I was in real deep. Funny thing as I kept going, the deer sign seemed to morph into weird things. The scrapes were dug out into holes and roots were broken and missing and the rubs were like bears clawing at the trees eight feet off the ground. I didn't notice until I saw the scat of what looked like a yote but ten times bigger. I thought it may be a wayword bear and hoped I would get a look at it from stand.

As I'm on my way out I realize I'm not alone and all the days signs are coming together. If it were a bear/bore or escaped wolf/lion following me, it would surely be more affraid of me. My trail is easier to follow in the dark because of the reflectors. The ribbons are too few and far between and I lost my vission of those tiny thumb tacks during a frantic dash to try and startle what was following me. 

Next thing I knew I couldn't find my way back to the ribbons and looking for tacks in random trees left me helpless. No prob. I would just wait for dark and my light will find one of my many tacks that will take me home.

I sat down realizing I had about 40 mins. till dark and pulled out a deck of cards to get my mind off of what just happened. I didn't hear another wierd noise after my mad dash that got me lost so I was calming down just fine until I started to shuffle the deck. No lie. Every time I riffle shuffled I heard sticks breaking. Each shuffle, closer and closer. At first, I thought it was an echo. But the sticks breaking gave it away. Heart beating faster, I put down the deck of cards and reached for a can of soda I brought with my water. 

The sounds were soo close, my heart was now pounding. I felt as if I were being watched. As I cracked open the soda the sound the can made sent the creature into a full run right towards me. I still couldn't see through the thick brush what it was. I was now too scared to run. Whatever it was was going to encounter me and I didn't have a choice in the matter.

Time seemed to stand still as it made its final approach to my small opening. I looked at the ground in the direction of the noise thinking I was going to bigger that it. To my horror the branches of the sapplings parted seven feet off the ground and in front of me stood the most awesome thing I ever saw. Now I don't expect anyone to believe me (no one has yet), but before I passed out in fear I saw what I thought was a sasquatch.

When I awoke it was totally dark. I didn't know if I had a bad dream in my stand or what. I breathed a sigh of releaf until I heard sounds that seemed like a high pitched laughter coming from behind me. Heart pounding again, I rolled over and reached for my head lamp in my pocket. I pointed it at the sounds as I turned on the powerful beam......

Three squatches were siting on stumps playing Texas Hold'em drinking my damn pop! Turns out, the whole time they were just looking for a fourth for poker. Long night. They didn't let me leave until they had all my money and soda. I even lost my hunting stand to the short stack.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Hell of a story! lol!


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you have them over to your place for Poker night over the summer Joe? I got this snapshot of what I thought was a the Ohio Grassman taking a shortcut through my front yard..he came out of the woods and right down my driveway heading over toward your house....I remember it was a Friday evening.


----------

